# Obama's Eyes 19 Executive Orders!..



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Obama's eyeballing 19 executive orders to by-pass congress? Well here we go again, just waiting to see what the hell he is up to! Didn't he pledge to uphold the constitution! I hope that's enough to impeach him! Well that's what a Rep from Texas thinks Steve Stockman said it's unconstitutional and a direct threat to America!... google it " impeach obama " cbs...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

obama i just starting to do what hitler,stalin,mussolini have all done and look what happend in them countries after it took effect.

we the people were given the right to "bear arms" by our founding fathers.they did this to keep us safe from a tyranical gov.

we the people need to keep fighting for that right

or we the people will become "we the sheep" and be led to the slaughter just like in those other countries.

in my opinion,gun control means "being able to hit what you aim at" 

what the government is trying to do is not so much "gun control" but "people control"

if you disarm people,you can control those same people

i for one will NEVER EVER LET THE GOVERNMENT CONTROL ME OR MY RIGHTS!!!

i will stand up and fight for my rights that were given to me by our founding fathers in our constitution.

everyone in this country that call them selves a "responsible citizen" should do the same

it is THIER RESPONSIIBILTY AS A CITIZEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 sneakygroundbuzzard !!! I am with you 101%


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I think one way to change the anti gunner minds or those that don't care about the gun control debates is to take them shooting! Let them see how responsible gun owners act. Let them see that there is no epidemic like the media and gov't would like us to believe. I've taken quite a few of my friends that don't own guns, shooting. A few of them now have guns, and a few others have seen the other side of the debate outside of the media. My best friends wife, who is a staunch liberal somehow, told him he can get a gun now. Last year at this time, she was against it. She wants him to get his CCW as well. I don't know what all helped her change her mind, but I carry every day, she knows I'm carrying when over, and has seen how responsible gun owners act. We also shoot a lot of trap (my buddy and I), and that too has helped give her more exposure to responsible gun ownership. If she can be shown "the light", there is definitely hope for others.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ill say simply, i dont think most people realise what kind of @#$% storm he could potentially be leading our country into by issuing executive orders to bypass congress when he doesn't get his way. If we allow that to happen unanswered, we may as well run the constitution though the shredder, i mean if a dictator (well an aspiring one so far) is simply going to bypass our representation to rule how he wants then our bill of rights and the very structure of our system means nothing.
The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to bear arms is as a last resort to defend against tyranny in government. (My butchering of a Thomas Jeffersons quote)


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

All talk/no action......Impeachment is nothing, I feel a resignation is in order, or jail time. Just so's we're all clear, Obama doesn't give a $h!t about the constitution or the American people. RM Nixon got the same for trying to cheat an election with the Watergate Scandal, (a break in at the Democratic Headquarters) . This administration has: Sold guns to Mexico, protected his henchman (Holder) from the noose with "executive privilege" , gave tax-payer money to friggin everybody, let illegals stay on the country under no penalty of law, sued the great state of Arizona for enforcing state and federal laws, forced the American people onto the government payroll (ObamaCare) under the threat of penalty (a tax penalty if you don't). Is currently engaged in class warfare, and turning our country into a welfare state. Congress, what pansies you've become. Time for a change, people!



azpredatorhunter said:


> Obama's eyeballing 19 executive orders to by-pass congress? Well here we go again, just waiting to see what the hell he is up to! Didn't he pledge to uphold the constitution! I hope that's enough to impeach him! Well that's what a Rep from Texas thinks Steve Stockman said it's unconstitutional and a direct threat to America!... google it " impeach obama " cbs...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 JT, Clinton was impeached and nothing changed for him !


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Obama is just another puppet on a string!!!


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Executive Orders are completely legal as long as they only tell an executive agency (read that as every agency but Congress and the Courts) how to enforce EXISTING law or departmental regulations. Problem is, ATF is an executive agency and how they are directed to enforce their regulations may be a bad or very inconvenient thing. I see import/export bans as another possibility by directing Dept of Commerce or State on how to enforce small arms import/export. Procedures to get or maintain an FFL could/would probably be affected as well. Like him or not, he's not completely stupid and would not likely do anything to get himself overturned. Too much political capital at stake (for a career politician). If he invents new law, the Courts would most likely stay the enforcement of the order and congress would have a fit. As far as new LAW is concerned, I'm not too worried because the morons in DC can't agree on ANYTHING...(tax more or spend less or some of both??). To think they'll pass new gun law, I don't think so. The farther we get from the CT tragedy, the better off we are. One thing I see him using is federal funds to get States to go along with his program just like they have done with Dept of Education in the "no child left behind " BS! This thing is like a huge chess game. Also...gun control has NEVER been about guns. It's about CONTROL, always has been! Think what you want, but be careful of wild talk!

Just my .02 YMMV!

Tracker401


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Tracker401 said:


> Executive Orders are completely legal as long as they only tell an executive agency (read that as every agency but Congress and the Courts) how to enforce EXISTING law or departmental regulations. Problem is, ATF is an executive agency and how they are directed to enforce their regulations may be a bad or very inconvenient thing. I see import/export bans as another possibility by directing Dept of Commerce or State on how to enforce small arms import/export. Procedures to get or maintain an FFL could/would probably be affected as well. Like him or not, he's not completely stupid and would not likely do anything to get himself overturned. Too much political capital at stake (for a career politician). If he invents new law, the Courts would most likely stay the enforcement of the order and congress would have a fit. As far as new LAW is concerned, I'm not too worried because the morons in DC can't agree on ANYTHING...(tax more or spend less or some of both??). To think they'll pass new gun law, I don't think so. The farther we get from the CT tragedy, the better off we are. One thing I see him using is federal funds to get States to go along with his program just like they have done with Dept of Education in the "no child left behind " BS! This thing is like a huge chess game. Also...gun control has NEVER been about guns. It's about CONTROL, always has been! Think what you want, but be careful of wild talk!
> 
> Just my .02 YMMV!
> 
> Tracker401


I agree 100% with this statement. I think everyone is scarred to stand up for their rights.!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> +1 JT, Clinton was impeached and nothing changed for him !


Clinton was only impeached by the house, the measure fell short in the senate.

Let's all be mindful of the "NO POLITICS" rule. I think this discussion is ok where it stands but please let's not stray off of the gun issue.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Obama plans on using children as a prop today at his conference. Any similarities ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mav3rick40 said:


> I agree 100% with this statement. I think everyone is scarred to stand up for their rights.!!!!


 Not everyone...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Clinton was only impeached by the house, the measure fell short in the senate. Let's all be mindful of the "NO POLITICS" rule. I think this discussion is ok where it stands but please let's not stray off of the gun issue.


+1 No Politics... Stay on topic " Our Freedom and the 2nd Amendment"


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Today is the day...


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Not everyone...
Maybe I should of reworded that most everyone. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Obama plans on using children as a prop today at his conference. Any similarities ?....... This wouldn't surprise me one little bit, but I've said it before and I'll say it again if they want something bad enough they do what ever it takes to get it done!!!..... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

He will stop at NOTHING...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

personaly i think it is cowardly to use children as props

with all the talk of putting armed gaurds in schools and the politicians(esp. obama) saying that isnt the answer

but why then does the schools his children go to have armed gaurds?

are his children more important than ours?

these sickos that are doing all these shootings in schools are going to the schools to kill becuase they know there is no one there that is armed to stop them.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

personaly i think it is cowardly to use children as props 

with all the talk of putting armed gaurds in schools and the politicians(esp. obama) saying that isnt the answer
but why then does the schools his children go to have armed gaurds?
are his children more important than ours?

these sickos that are doing all these shootings in schools are going to the schools to kill becuase they know there is no one there that is armed to stop them....... Very good point. And I agree, it is cowardly to bring kids into this fight. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sabotage directed at the Constitution & the Bill of Rights should be construed as TREASON!!! And the offenders should be punished w/ the max sentence... (I believe that this charge still carries the hanging penalty....)


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sabotage directed at the Constitution & the Bill of Rights should be construed as TREASON!!! And the offenders should be punished w/ the max sentence... (I believe that this charge still carries the hanging penalty....) I know that's right, and I would like to watch, them Bill of Rights were put in place for a reason, so why do they keep f$&king with them. Really piss me off. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lets think this one through completely....the Second Amendment says nothing about HUNTING and its sole purpose is for US, the AMERICANS, to protect ourselves from a tyranical government. Guess what we are within spitting distance of it. Obama and his socialist ways if not stopped soon will take hold and we will be screwed. If you take a gander at the Constitution it also says "we the People" have the right to overthrow the government. Try it and see how long you last! Furthermore, lets look at states like Arizona, they have a 48% lower robbery rate and 38% lower violent crime rate than many other states. Is this because the lack of gun control or because LAW ABIDING citizens are allowed to carry at their discretion. I know without a doubt I would be more hesitant to rob someone in Arizona versus California because its hard to carry there. If I had to have my head checked every 2 years in order to own a gun, fine. If I had to have a backround check done every year, I'm fine with that. But I havent committed a crime using a gun or any other weapon for that matter so why am I being punished. This Bill that the extreme Liberals are trying to pass makes about as much sense as me suing Bic for spelling errors! I have written my Reps and Senators with no response and I am becoming annoyed with this.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Beerman069 said:


> . If I had to have a backround check done every year, I'm fine with that. But I havent committed a crime using a gun or any other weapon for that matter so why am I being punished.


Unfortunately, the gov't THRIVES on gray area...the Obamacare gives them access to your med records (Privacy Act of 1974 is gone, people) Anybody that has ever told their Dr. theat they've ever felt depressed, anxious, might be drinking a little more, ANY condition that may have state of mind/being, etc.etc, etc, will be construed as a mental deviant & have their 2nd amendment rights taken from them... I do not agree w/ the background checks--Obamacare was carefully set up this way....


----------

